# Allergy Testing



## monapete (Feb 12, 2012)

I was wondering if any owners out there have ever had their dogs blood tested for food and environment allergies? My maltipoo constantly is licking himself everywhere! Wherever he licks is now red like his tear stains. So is this a red yeast and could that be related to a food or environment problem? My vet only wants to give him steroids and antibiotics which I do not want to do. We have tried different foods and kept him on it to see if its a food allergy but he still licks any suggestions?


----------



## StevieB (Feb 2, 2012)

What are you feeding him? Hopefully others with some experience will chime in! Your baby is very cute!

Ok, sorry I had to get the door. I know food allergies can cause the licking, and I've mostly heard it's from chicken. But the red feet could also be environmental. Have you tried Benadryl? Again, others will have more experience. I've been lucky in this arena with no allergies but I know it's frustrating for you!


----------



## bailey02 (May 1, 2009)

I just had the Liquid Gold Allergy blood test done on my Bailey girl. It gave me the Weeds, Tree's, Grasses, Epidermal's, House Dust Mites, Molds, Insects that she is allergic to. It also gave me the Primary foods, Extended foods that she is allergic to. You might want ask your vet about the allergy test.


----------



## IzzysBellasMom (Jan 16, 2013)

My vet had offered the testing to me when we first got my daughters yorkie mix about 3 years ago. He was a constant licker also. You can't see the red like in your baby, but his breath reeked and his feet were really smelly. He also used to get hot spots on his back, he would use his teeth to scratch and would have a bleeding sore within minutes. 

Instead of the testing we tried different things until we pinpointed what caused the licking. We still at least a couple times a day have to tell him to quit licking. But his breath is not smelly and neither are any of his body parts.

He was first put on Benadryl tablets and has since been switched to zyrtec now that is comes in generic. You can tell the difference when he doesn't have it. I also started using a anti-fungal shampoo from Petsmart to help get rid of the yeast. I think the scent is lavender, but it smells really good. Also if you bathe, the instructions will tell you to make sure you rinse the soap off completely and dry him completely. I bathe him once a week.

The licking causes the yeast, which causes the skin to itch, which in turn causes the itch. Kinda like a never ending cycle. Then you just switch foods, etc to see what helps. We took him off of grain totally, and that helped. Then took him off of poultry products for a few months, didn't help. Also started washing his feet after he comes in from outside. We have narrowed it down to definitely pollen. He only gets the hot spots in the spring and summer. We have to keep his hair short to help keep the pollen off of him. I usually take a damp wash cloth and wipe him off if the pollen outside is really bad. I think the grain free also helped. And I also keep a bottle of the bitter apple spray. If I tell him twice to quit licking and he still does it, I spray whatever he is licking. It definitely keeps him from licking that one spot for a few hours.

I hope that helps. And if you still want the testing and you are not agreeing with what you vet is saying. Then I suggest you find another vet.

edited to add a pic of the little cutie


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

Poor little guy - he is very cute!
When we adopted our Lhasa, Buddy, he would constantly lick his feet too.
We didn't do any testing, just decided to try switching his diet. We switched him to a grain free food (Sojos or Dr. Harveys grain free mix with cooked beef or chicken) and added a fish oil supplement. It took a few months to see results but he is doing so much better now. (I know that lots of dogs with allergies have problems with chicken, but we were lucky that he could eat it okay).
Another thing to consider is yeast, as you mentioned - this article might help:
Eating These Foods Can Cause Dog Yeast Infection

You could consider seeing a holistic vet, who will try to treat the problem by addressing his diet and adding supplements to help, instead of antibiotics and steroids, which can have side effects. If you want to find one in your area, the American Holisitc Veterinary Medical Association has a site with a link to search (in red at the top left): www.ahvma.org.

Hang it there - I know it can be frustrating but you will figure it out for him!


----------



## monapete (Feb 12, 2012)

We have tested him on so many foods only giving him that food for months to no avail. He still licks! He is on Canine Caviar for the past few months. Has anyone heard of Nurtiscan saliva testing?


----------

